# Please pray - bleeding 10DPT



## babyspoons

Hi

Please could I ask you to pray for me and my 2 embies. I started bleeding last night but it was brown so assumed it was implantation but now it's getting more red. I'm really scared.

Please could you pray for us? Please God, let it be a good sign even tho it's red.    

Thanks 

Spoony x


----------



## Suzie

keeping you in my thoughts and prayers 

praying for that positive result for you 

x


----------



## jessicarabbit

Praying for you now, darling. 

God bless you.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

for you Spoony.  xxx


----------



## poppy888

Hoping and praying it all works out well for you Spoony
Poppy xx


----------



## nicole74

Good Luck
Lv Nicole xx


----------



## Dibley

Really   hard for you Spoony - that the bleeding will stop and come test day on the 17th you will be celebrating a BFP.

God bless

Dibley x


----------



## KittenPaws

Hope u get ur bfp hun. Thinking of you x


----------



## Wicklow

Praying for you hun. I had bleeding for 2/3 weeks just 2 days after my bfp and the little monkey is in his highchair eating toast and about to turn 1!!!

With love and 
Ruth


----------



## babyspoons

Thank you all so much for your prayers. The powers of prayer and God listening - the bleeding seems to be much less now. I hope that it's going to completely stop and that that BFp is round the corner. I have been so scared. I didn't sleep much last night as cramping so bad I was sure it was all over but not yet....I'm still in the game!

Thnak you again for your prayers and Ruth I love that! He's eating toast in his high chair!! I was really humbled by the fact that people I don't even know were praying and saying such lovely things. Thank you God for you lot!!!

I'll keep you posted.

Thank you again.

Spoony x


----------



## babyspoons

Me again. Sadly bleeding started again. tested BFN this morning (12 DPT).

Am so scared. Have stayed at home. PLEASE GOD, LET THEM STICK!


----------



## skybluesarah

I have been praying for you tons but didn't have a chance to post up until now.  

I understand how scared you are.  Know that we are all here for you..there's a prayer army surrounding you.


----------



## babyspoons

What a lovely thing to say! Thank you!!!     A prayer army. Love that. x


----------



## skybluesarah

We're a pretty fierce army you know.....heheeee.


----------



## babyspoons

I'm happily realising that!!


----------



## Wicklow

thinking of you, esp tomorrow hun!
ruth


----------



## Julie Wilts

Ladies

Rather than setting up a new post, I hope nobody minds if I add to this.  Firstly, Babyspoons  .  I'm so sorry hun.

I'm really not good at asking people to pray for me, but I need to tonight.

I'm 5 days past basting, and I've noticed tonight that there is some pinky blood when I wipe.  I don't think it's my AF coz it's much too early (even for me) and isn't at all like my usual AF.  I've got lots of crampy pains too. 

I am   like crazy that this is implantation bleeding but I don't really know what to expect or what to do.

Any   to keep me strong with whatever it is would be so much appreciated.
Thank you.
XXXXX


----------



## Sasha B

Julie, 

Will be praying for you. Its such a stressful time and this on top of it is not what you need. 

Sending you much love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## babyspoons

Julie

I   this is implantation bleeding. xx      

       

Spoony x


----------



## Julie Wilts

Spoony - Thank you hun, this means so much, especially after your news.  

Sasha B - Thanks so much hun.  

I just don't know what to think.  one minute,   the next.  One thing I do know .... I wouldn't be coping so well if it wasn't for the lovely people here on FF.


----------

